

Ask HN:  feedback wanted on my open-source project:  envbuilder - j_baker
http://github.com/jasonbaker/envbuilder

======
j_baker
FYI, this is an early-stage Python build system that's sort of buildout-like,
but more transparent and less "enterprisey".

Bear in mind that this is the "minimum viable product". I'm looking for
feedback in terms of what's a pain about it and what features would be cool to
add to it.

